# pictures of ur bows



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a picture of my bow by my arrows! 

Here ya go!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

It's in my avatar.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here you go- one of my best.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

there all lovely bows , i cant show u my bow i am getting a new one , well second hand new to me come on people show me more:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> there all lovely bows , i cant show u my bow i am getting a new one , well second hand new to me come on people show me more:wink:


Show us ur previous bow then ur new bow! See how good of an upgrade u made! :tongue:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

lets just say i am gone from a 1990 bow to a 2005 bow . that the difference


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

dude come on we all know from your post in gen pop that you have a Fred Bear. And we also know you're probably getting a Martin just by looking at your siggy.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Show Us The Bow!!!!

Show Us The Bow!!!!

Show Us The Bow!!!!

Show Us The Bow!!!!

Show Us The Bow!!!!


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

Synrgy 70lb 29''draw.


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

here's my ross.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

What kinda rest u got on that Ross?? Looks kinda bulky.. just curious as to what it is!?


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm picking up my Fred Bear Instinct at the shop tomorrow, it won't have anything on it, but I'll get some pics.


----------



## punisher338 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my AR 31 I just got.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> What kinda rest u got on that Ross?? Looks kinda bulky.. just curious as to what it is!?


I'm gonna guess ripcord...what do I win?:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i would post pix of mine on here but i dont have a computer up and running that has our camera program installed but it looks awesome with my new winners choice strings on it


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I'm gonna guess ripcord...what do I win?:wink:


That has to be a TROPHY TAKER... NO plastic on that one!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

monster bows phoenix


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice rigs guys


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Flip Flop said:


> That has to be a TROPHY TAKER... NO plastic on that one!


If you're referring to the big piece of shiny black plastic...that's actually a sideplate.:wink: but whatever that's still a good guess. lain:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

ross cr331 said:


> here's my ross.


Im honestly still tryin to figure this one out! It looks like the rest is set up for a right handed shooter and the sight is set up for a left handed shooter? Wow.. long night!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice phoinex miki or its bro the discovery but if there was a vote miki phoinex would win


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of my guardian after a little practice in the back yard


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's my new rig I got Thursday.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats a pretty sweet bow! Whats is shootin? Speed wise?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

where is my bow i got on thursday , waiting for the rest to come


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweet! Anyone want a Parker Pheonix 34?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

post pics of it on this if u can !!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Thats a pretty sweet bow! Whats is shootin? Speed wise?


I have nowhere to put it through a chrono, but all I know is that it's fast enough to please me. :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

lawrence archer i woukld say with that setuup ur probly in the neighborhood of 200fps or some where around that


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

what feet per second is the guardian ???? Treething


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Irishrobin said:


> what feet per second is the guardian ???? Treething


Rated at 329 IBO.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

cool bows i will try geting my new bow on


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> What kinda rest u got on that Ross?? Looks kinda bulky.. just curious as to what it is!?


It's a trophy taker pronghorn. It's actually not bulky at all. I love that rest a lot.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

O thats cool.. i was just curious... it looked bulky on that left side on the pic of ur bow layin down! Nice set-up tho!!

Irish... did you say u wanted me to post pics of the Parker Phoenix?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

yes


----------



## Ross_boy334 (Jul 30, 2007)

this is my first post, i hope yall like it


----------



## Ross_boy334 (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry bout the blurry pic, heres a better one


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok these r pics of my with my new winners choice strings


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My XT


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

This is the only pic I could find of my bengal.Sorry about the quality.
Right now I'm working my ass off at Wal-Mart so I can have a fully outfited AT edition synergy here by the end of the month!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm too tired, I forgot the pic.


----------



## Deerman (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi I'm new here so I don't know if this is going to work lol. But I bought a used 2000 Jennings buck master last year and I'm going to buy a New Fred Bear Instinct everytime I look at this bow I want it more and more!!!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll get pics on here eventually. I stink at taking pics so I have to wait for somone else to take it:sadh well its a good bow


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

come on more pics people please:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: :darkbeer::darkbeer:
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

ill speak some irish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

any more pics of ur bows


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Synergy*

Here's a pic of my '07 Synergy that I was finally able to take the time to get after 3 months!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

wile your so lucky i want a synergy in that exact color and everything but there is no elite dealer i ND


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*



archerykid12 said:


> wile your so lucky i want a synergy in that exact color and everything but there is no elite dealer i ND


I love the orange, black and yellow; I call it my 'Pumpkinhead' bow; kinda Halloweenish, like the creature from the movie! Check out the arrows I shoot out of it. .340 spine Easton A/C Super Slims. They look really cool nocked on the bow when it's on the stand. :wink:

Too bad I don't have the stand here, or I'd get a pic of it all together...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

synergys are class .


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

whats the ata on a synergy


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*A-T-A is...*



Irishrobin said:


> whats the ata on a synergy


...33-1/4". Mine's a little long right now, I need to press it and put a few twists in the string. Still shoots good, though. :wink:

Where U from in Ireland? Are you a hurling fan?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> ...33-1/4". Mine's a little long right now, I need to press it and put a few twists in the string. Still shoots good, though. :wink:
> 
> Where U from in Ireland? Are you a hurling fan?


sligo in the west

i am a fan of hurling and Gaelic football


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

what fps does ur synergy do ???


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> sligo in the west
> 
> i am a fan of hurling and Gaelic football


do u play hurling wile


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> do u play hurling wile


No, but I spent some time in Chicago, and there was an Irish bar called the Claddagh there where on Sunday mornings (afternoon to you good people in Ireland), they would serve brunch and they had the Hurling (and Soccer, during season) championships on the Setanta network; and Irish people from all over northwest Chicago would come in and watch the games, and cheer on their favorite teams. I thought it was pretty neat, because over here most of us haven't even heard of the sport. So it was just cool to meet the people and hear them talk about Ireland, and give me the ins and outs of the game. I'm planning a trip there either late this year or maybe next year.

To answer your question, my Synergy shoots my 478-gr. Easton A/C Super Slim arrow 281fps. I get roughly 83ish lb-ft. of kinetic energy, and it maintains energy downrange like you wouldn't believe...:wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

hurling is the fastest sport in the world
i think it is class sport
look at video i hope you can see the ball it a bad video


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

this is hurling at it best i hope you enjoy it


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

how in the world do you play hurling


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

you need to watch that video it show you


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

its an irish thing :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> how in the world do you play hurling


ok i will tell you

Two types of score there is a point which means that if you get it over the goal
and in between the posts . this is how you score it 0-01 that for the first point
GOAL a goal is worth 3 points this is when you put it in to the back of the net This is how you score it 1-00 that for the first goal.

You are not alouded to pick the ball of the ground with ur hands you have to use the Hurley (thats why their holding a stick)

Every 3 steps you take to either have to pass the ball by palming it to another player or you can bounch the ball off the ground or ur foot or run with it on the hurly stick .

Yellow card means that you get sin binned and you are out of the match for ten minutes get a red card ur sent off for good.

and the ball is called a sliter 

and women hurling is called "camogie"

the national stadium in ireland for hurling is called "Croke park" which is in Dublin the capital of Irealnd

and that the basics on hurling :wink: :wink:  

post ur questions if you want to find out more


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

there 70 minutes in a game

Two halfs at 35 minutes each


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*I'll admit...*

...it's a pretty interesting game to watch. The trouble is, no one here has ever heard of it, for the most part. And it's not televised on domestic TV or satellite, so there's absolutely 0 exposure. Hurling to us is a slang term for vomiting. Not sure where that came from! LOL

We don't even watch field hockey over here, so with the exception of a few states in the midwestern United States that supports local youth field hockey, no one's ever seen that one, either. 

Too bad I can't get Setanta Sports here! I'd watch it. While I was attending the Sunday game watching party, I wanted to feel like part of the gang. So I started following Galway. When the season was over, I still didn't fully understand the game, but it was something fun to do early on a Sunday! Thanks for the conversation on that, Robin! Good stuff...


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ur right there wile , it is a brillant sport to watch . i wish you could get rte 1 and 2 as well as tv 3 and tg4 on satellite but you can't. oh well you cant watch everything


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok! here's the two i play with, 07' Drenalin for tournaments and a 05' Pearson Pride for hunting.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

DBiggers said:


> Ok! here's the two i play with, 07' Drenalin for tournaments and a 05' Pearson Pride for hunting.


class


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt

:bump::bump:

any adult viewing this thread post pics of ur bows as well


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Here's a pic of my '07 Synergy that I was finally able to take the time to get after 3 months!



What sights are those?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> what fps does ur synergy do ???


im shooting 326


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Spot-Hogg*



Elite13 said:


> What sights are those?


That's my Spot-Hogg Hogg-It, tricked out! The sight has:

-Hogg-It 7-pin, 0.010 pins
-Fitz Fiber Extensions/Mods
-Sight Light Bracket that fits over pin turrets, also from Fitz, although I don't think he sells them anymore. 
-Sunshade


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

to the top ttt

:bump: :bump: :bump:

anymore !!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

any adults viewing this thread can post pics of their bows too !!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> That's my Spot-Hogg Hogg-It, tricked out! The sight has:
> 
> -Hogg-It 7-pin, 0.010 pins
> -Fitz Fiber Extensions/Mods
> ...



oh it looks good i gots the same but with .19 pins


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

*06 turbotec*

DON'T LOOK ITS "SIGHTLESS!" haha... for sale btw in AT classifieds


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> DON'T LOOK ITS "SIGHTLESS!" haha... for sale btw in AT classifieds


WOW, that bow is outta SIGHT! :wink:


Ok, ok... stupid joke...:embara:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> WOW, that bow is outta SIGHT! :wink:
> 
> 
> Ok, ok... stupid joke...:embara:


:icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> :icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol:


:brick:................


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

2007 Elite Synergy
61lbs 27.5" draw
370g Easton Axis - 280fps :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

nice bow


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Updated Synergy Pic...*

I got a pic of my bow and an arrow on the stand finally, first one.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Here's one from the back...*

Smokin'!


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

How do you like that BowJax Stabilizer? I've been looking for something short and light weight that dampens well. Matches nice too on yours.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

ccasanova said:


> How do you like that BowJax Stabilizer? I've been looking for something short and light weight that dampens well. Matches nice too on yours.


Nice...I really like it. It doesn't have much mass, but with the CSS to kill the vibration, not near as much makes it to the stabilizer anyway. I think if I did ANYTHING other than shoot for fun and hunt, I might try another with a little more mass. But, honestly, I don't think I miss it, anyway. My bow is quieter than every one I've ever heard except for my Switchback...it was practically DEAD at the shot...

PLUS, I'm a brand ho! I got Bowjax everything! lol


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is my 06 ProElite. I think I finally found a bow that I'm confident in and comfortable with.

This picture was taken during a demo I did for a summer school archery program.

Mitch


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

practice-more said:


> Here is my 06 ProElite. I think I finally found a bow that I'm confident in and comfortable with.
> 
> This picture was taken during a demo I did for a summer school archery program.
> 
> Mitch


i love that 3d target


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Here ya go...not all candied up, but it gets the job done!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

what year is it and what size cam s a,b or c


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

*My Cardiac*

All ready to get in the woods!!


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice rig:thumbs_up


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

LXhuntinPA said:


> All ready to get in the woods!!


my cardiac is too ill try to get some pics up to night 


everyone who shoot a Ross u all r smart


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fingershot16 (Sep 4, 2007)

*My new 07 Reflex Caribou i shoot with fingers!*

crap i cant figure out how to get my pic on here. i took the code from photobucket and pasted it. can someone help me out?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

go to manage attachments near the bottom of the post reply box and paste the url into the " upload file from url" . if you still cant pm a mod.


----------



## fingershot16 (Sep 4, 2007)

*07 Reflex Caribou*

I shoot with fingers! its perfect!


----------

